# Storm pics from 01-01-08



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is a few pictures I took on New Years Day. Plowed right about 2 inches and everything was drifting pretty bad. The pictures are my 1993 GMC 3500 plowing, my '05 Duramax, a couple local cops cruising in front of us, an IDOT plow truck, and a 2008 County HIghway truck. Let me know what you think!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

And the rest....


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Finally...


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

nice pics but wheres the plow for the white truck


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

POPO, how do you like the STTs on the 05. How many liles you got on em. I just put a set on mie here in mid nov.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

KC....i'm going to order a 9' Boss straight for the 05 in a week or so

*******....I personally am not impressed with there capabilities in snow. This will probably be the last set I purchased. They look cool though!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks good POPO. Nice pictures!


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

POPO4995;476416 said:


> KC....i'm going to order a 9' Boss straight for the 05 in a week or so
> 
> *******....I personally am not impressed with there capabilities in snow. This will probably be the last set I purchased. They look cool though!


no kidding? compared to what i had these run circles around what i had in the snow!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

RedneckPlowGuy;476494 said:


> no kidding? compared to what i had these run circles around what i had in the snow!


I had Kelly (aka Goodyear) Safari MSR's on my last truck. Could plow uphill in 2wd...best tire I have ever seen!


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmm, tires i had before these were Michelin LTX M/S - worst tire i have ever seen put on a vehicle, slipped like mad on just wet pavement and might as well had racing slicks on it in the winter time. So these are an AWESOME step up from those POS Michelins, will never own a Michelin tire again


----------

